
Interview School – Mock Interview Software with AI-Assisted Grading - pdg11
https://interviewschool.com/
======
jacobedawson
One of your testimonials speaks lorem ipsum.

~~~
pdg11
ha, yes, we are still working on our 4th :)

~~~
skellera
Are the rows of checkboxes on the pricing page in mobile intentional?

I get MVP, but maybe just a touch more polish on a page trying to get people
to buy your product would give a little more confidence.

Probably better to show 3 testimonials over 4 with a dummy one.

~~~
pdg11
Ah thanks for that catch! Getting the checkboxes removed for mobile ASAP,

And you're completely right, we are definitely still in an MVP stage but
should be more polished now that we're asking for money. Gonna get it cleaned
up now! I appreciate this feedback!

------
pdg11
We just launched about a month ago so still working a lot of things out and
still have a lot of content to add. Would love any feedback!

------
syferfyre
What is the difference between this and what leetcode already has with their
mock interview.

~~~
pdg11
Looks like LeetCode is for technical/coding questions. Whereas, Interview
School is for non-technical questions like behavioral questions. So, instead
of solving coding questions, we are presenting you with a questions like
"Where do you see yourself in 5 years?", in which you would then answer while
being recorded. We then run it through some Watson APIs so that we could give
you some grading based on your tone, confidence, and the number of filler
words you used. So you can practice on that aspect of your interview. We also
take questions that have already been reported from that specific question and
company.

